# honey dew honey



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

Honey dew is a sweet secretion of sap sucking insects that bees collect and turn into honey. Most honey dew honey comes from conifer forested land. I hear oak also yields this kind of honey.

Honey dew will mostly be dark, strong flavored. Any one has had experiences that would like to share?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Tastes like honey. I got mine from a German in trade for some mead.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

The honeydew produced here in the Anchorage area has a flavor somewhat like molasses. Many in the U.S. consider honeydew an inferior honey. Honeydew sugars are more complex than those of floral honeys since there are enzymes from both the aphids and the honey bee involved. Honeydew also has a higher mineral content than does floral honey. For those who use honey for its reported health benefits, honeydew might actually be "better for you" than floral honey.


----------

